# 6C Maglite Motherload



## willrx (Jun 14, 2007)

Uncovered these 6C cell Maglites at a police supply store with the help of a fellow CPF'r. The clerk asked "How many of those would you like?" I replied "All of them, of course." I intend to hang onto them for a while and sell one off here and there for fun. Thanks for looking.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jun 14, 2007)

Are the 6Cs rare? I'd always thought the 7D mags were the ones that were hard to find. I wouldn't use anything more than 4-cell personally... even a 4-cell is a little imbalanced for me already, but I needed the length to get the appropriate voltage for my mod.


----------



## willrx (Jun 14, 2007)

6C's not really rare I guess compared to 7D's but they are discontinued and desirable to many. Thank you for commenting.


----------



## NotRegulated (Jun 15, 2007)

Thats a great find! The last time I found a place that had many 6C's in stock I posted it here on CPF. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1429780&postcount=50

I made mine into a 6C ROP. Works fantastic. I'm still using it today.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, Good find!

I found two in a store in Amsterdam last month, and snagged 'em both, probably for the same price as you got the 6 x 6's for. They cost me $120 for 2.

Still I'm happy, as now I have 3 x 6's and 1 x 7C to mod; And still hunting.

New ~ online and retail stores 6C's are rare to find, even in the UK, where I got my first 6C, last Christmas, but that was the last in store. Cost ~$50 which is a good price for here if you can find them.
Mind you a 2C mag is $40 so I'm comfortable getting 6's for $50, as shipping to the UK from the states for a 6C would make it more than what I pay.

Still in saying that, If any kind soul would pick up a 3C mag and post it to the UK for me, ( Not for free, obviously I'd pay them for it) I'd be etternally gratefull.

The only Place I know of that still has 6 C's is that swiss store, and they are ~$100 a pop.

Still When I get home I can start modding them so the hight price of the boddies will be worth it.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166912


----------



## Essexman (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't even know you could get a 6 C Mag, you learn something new every day.
For some odd reason the C Mags are not that popular here in the UK. You can pick up D Mags everywhere, but not C Mags. Thinking about it, I don't think I've seen a C Mag in a shop in the UK, only online.


----------



## sysadmn (Jun 15, 2007)

Essexman said:


> I didn't even know you could get a 6 C Mag, you learn something new every day.
> For some odd reason the C Mags are not that popular here in the UK. You can pick up D Mags everywhere, but not C Mags. Thinking about it, I don't think I've seen a C Mag in a shop in the UK, only online.


 
UK Mags are outrageously expensive, so perhaps dealers believe the D will seem like a better value. But then, I'm a spoiled American - a 2D runs about $20 (15 euros), tax included. Still, even we get killed on shipping - I found a source for 6D @ $25, but $15 shipping.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 15, 2007)

If thats the cheapest store you can find online in the US, then the cost of a 6C mag is only ~$10 more here with all the postage taken into account.

But to buy a 2C online here cheapest is $42, I know you can get them in stores for around $16, but unsure on your online stores + the shipping.
I'm guessing the same or less postage.

If I were to have one posted to me buy somebody who bought one at the store, I could get two for the price of one online here, nearly, including shipping.


----------



## molite (Jun 15, 2007)

With AW's new C cell LI's(little longer than a std. C) you should be able to slap 5 cells in for 18 plus volts. install a KUI socket and metal reflector and then one of those 100 watt Osram 64623 bulbs and have a fire starting torch. I think Aw's cells can handle the current and the runtime would be 30 minutes (I think, hopefully someone smarter than me can confirm the run time and the current draw.) and this mod would be reversable.


----------



## willrx (Jun 15, 2007)

Molite,
Very interesting. I would like to know about the current draw also. If we're lucky someone like Lux Luthor will chime in and let us know. Thanks for your comments, and everyone else's for that matter.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jun 15, 2007)

AW's cells can't handle the current. I think they are good for ~4.5A 
The 64623 is 9a current draw, ( It could handle 18.3V, maybee a touch more) but mine instaflashes around 18.5~18.6V. But If they could handle the current the runtime would be around 22 mins in thoery if the cells could deliver 3300mAh at that current draw.

Thats Why I chose the Emoil cells pictured in my post above in the link. Less voltage at 16.8V and capacity at 3000mah, ( actuall is 2600 at 9A draw) and no nice protection circuit to cut of the low voltage. But they should drive the 64623 well.


----------



## willrx (Jun 15, 2007)

Raoul_Duke said:


> AW's cells can't handle the current. I think they are good for ~4.5A
> The 64623 is 9a current draw, ( It could handle 18.3V, maybee a touch more) but mine instaflashes around 18.5~18.6V. But If they could handle the current the runtime would be around 22 mins in thoery if the cells could deliver 3300mAh at that current draw.
> 
> Thats Why I chose the Emoil cells pictured in my post above in the link. Less voltage at 16.8V and capacity at 3000mah, ( actuall is 2600 at 9A draw) and no nice protection circuit to cut of the low voltage. But they should drive the 64623 well.



Great, keep us posted.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jun 15, 2007)

> UK Mags are outrageously expensive, so perhaps dealers believe the D will seem like a better value. But then, I'm a spoiled American - a 2D runs about $20 (15 euros), tax included. Still, even we get killed on shipping - I found a source for 6D @ $25, but $15 shipping.


Usually the only things I can find in stores are 2-4D and 2C. 3D or 4C is the largest I am willing to use. However, those are quite cheap at Home Depot and elsewhere (<$20 tax included).


----------



## hburner (Jun 15, 2007)

Dang Will, you found some! And you did'nt even share the love! Just kiddin, hb!


----------



## willrx (Jun 15, 2007)

hburner said:


> Dang Will, you found some! And you did'nt even share the love! Just kiddin, hb!



No worries, I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 16, 2007)

A guy on ebay sold three 6C's in the last few months, each averaging $80US... so you've got $500 worth sat right there :thumbsup:
You must have a dozen 6C's now...



:bow:


----------



## willrx (Jun 16, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> A guy on ebay sold three 6C's in the last few months, each averaging $80US... so you've got $500 worth sat right there :thumbsup:
> You must have a dozen 6C's now...
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad you noticed that also. I've watched each one of those go...I'm tempted but I think I'll sit on these for now. Funny thought, watch Mag re-release the 6C and then they'll be worth nothing.


----------



## Cydonia (Jun 18, 2007)

willrx said:


> I'm glad you noticed that also. I've watched each one of those go...I'm tempted but I think I'll sit on these for now. Funny thought, watch Mag re-release the 6C and then they'll be worth nothing.



It appears the #1 user of large 5 and 6C Mag's were LEO's. I suspect that over the last few years the departments, different jurisdictions, bureaucracy and PC red tape makes big club flashlights a liability. Especially after that LAPD incident I read about, and the sudden new Pellican flashlight development as replacements. So... they have largely been dropped from that use? So much so that Mag stopped production I guess. 

But the 5 and 6D are still going... (for how much longer?) :thinking: 
So putting on my tinfoil hat :tinfoil:I wonder if Mag voluntarily pulled the big C's as a public relations thing... I mean, they don't want the fallout from "beaten with flashlight" headlines either :shrug: I would be interested to compare the dates of the LAPD flashlight incident and the date of the 5 and 6C discontinuation... :laughing:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 18, 2007)

I doubt major departments like the LAPD have used C/D cell flashlights on the front lines in quite a while. By the early 1980s Streamlight SL-20/35 and Magcharger lights were becoming quite popular. I haven't seen police using nonrechargable lights around here for years.

There have been "flashlight incidents" going back to the late '60s. Some of the most important, legal-wise, took place in the '80s.

I think Mag stopped selling the long C-cell lights because people weren't buying them. Police use was way down due to rechargables, most consumers don't want a flashlight that long (and C-cell lights don't sell as well as D-cells), and the guys who do want to brag about their size were buying D-cell lights because they're so much longer than the Cs.


----------



## willrx (Jun 18, 2007)

Cydonia and ABTOMAT,
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for the input. That's the kind of info that I was wanting to know. Really appreciate the history lesson.:twothumbs


----------

